# Mon IMac ne reconnaît plus mon scanner EPSON !



## Balta (26 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un problème avec mon imprimante Epson Perfection 4990 Photo !

Mon système = Mac os 10.4.11
Mon ordinateur = Imac / processeur 2.1 Ghz / PowerPC G5

*QUESTION* ?

Quand je veux ouvrir l'application, un message me dit :
EPSON Scan ne peut pas être démarré.
Veuillez utiliser l'Assistant Dépannage pour résoudre le problème.

L'Assistant dépannage me dit :
Vérifiez si les extensions nécessaires sont activées

Ouvrez le Gestionnaire dextensions dans les Tableaux de bord et assurez-vous que les cases à cocher en regard des extensions suivantes sont sélectionnées.

EPSON FW Scanner Enabler
EPSON FW Scanner Expert
EPSON FW ScannerLib

Si lune de ces cases à cocher est vide, sélectionnez-la, puis redémarrez lordinateur.

Le problème est que je n'arrive pas à trouver le chemin pour arriver à ces 3 fichiers ! 

D'avance merci pour votre aide !


----------



## flippy (26 Février 2013)

Bonjour. Rechercher un fichier et son chemin ? Pomme-F à partir du Finder...


----------



## Balta (26 Février 2013)

J'ai déjà essayé mais il ne les trouve pas ! :-(

J'aimerais comprendre comment arriver au "GESTIONNAIRE D'EXTENSIONS" afin de voir c'est 3 fichiers !


----------



## flippy (26 Février 2013)

Ton scan est-il au moins reconnu _matériellement_ en passant par _Transfert d'images_ ?


----------



## Balta (26 Février 2013)

flippy a dit:


> Ton scan est-il au moins reconnu _matériellement_ en passant par _Transfert d'images_ ?


Je ne sais pas répondre à ta question !

Tout ce que je peux dire, c'est que le scanner était reconnu depuis plusieurs années par mon IMac et qu'aujourd'hui, il ne l'est plus !

L'assistant EPSON me dit d'ouvrir le Gestionnaire d&#8217;extensions dans les Tableaux de bord et de m'assurer que les cases à cocher en regard des extensions suivantes sont sélectionnées.

EPSON FW Scanner Enabler
EPSON FW Scanner Expert
EPSON FW ScannerLib

Si l&#8217;une de ces cases à cocher est vide, sélectionnez-la, puis redémarrez l&#8217;ordinateur.

PROBLÈME est que je ne trouve pas ce *GESTIONNAIRE D'EXTENSIONS*, et c'est bien là le problème !

Je veux juste savoir comment y arriver dans ce GESTIONNAIRE D'EXTENSIONS !


----------



## flippy (26 Février 2013)

Si ton scan est allumé, lance simplement _Transfert d'images_ qui se trouve dans le dossier Applications. Si aucune fenêtre de scannage n'apparaît c'est que physiquement ton scan n'existe pas pour le système. C'est déjà un diagnostic, hormis le gestionnaire d'extensions...


----------



## Balta (26 Février 2013)

Je viens de lancer "Transfert d'images" avec le scanner allumer et le message suivant apparaît :
&#8226; AUCUN APPAREIL DE TRANSFERT D'IMAGES &#8226; :-(


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2013)

Balta a dit:


> Je viens de lancer "Transfert d'images" avec le scanner allumer et le message suivant apparaît :
> &#8226; AUCUN APPAREIL DE TRANSFERT D'IMAGES &#8226; :-(



Hello,

Eventuellement voir si un driver compatible pour ton scanner ferait l'affaire, si pas le logiciel complet 
http://www.epson.fr/fr/fr/viewcon/corporatesite/support

ou 

http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...id=50666&infoType=Downloads&platform=OSF_M_X8


----------



## Powerdom (26 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
Il a fonctionné ?


----------



## Balta (26 Février 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il a fonctionné ?


Oui, il fonctionnait très bien depuis plusieurs années ! :-(


----------



## Powerdom (26 Février 2013)

C'est peut être un problème sur le scanner. Il faudrait le tester sur une autre machine


----------



## Balta (26 Février 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est peut être un problème sur le scanner. Il faudrait le tester sur une autre machine


Malheureusement, je n'ai pas d'autre ordinateur !

*Voici la copie de ce que j'ai posté plus haut* :

Tout ce que je peux dire, c'est que le scanner était reconnu depuis plusieurs années par mon IMac et qu'aujourd'hui, il ne l'est plus !

L'assistant EPSON me dit d'ouvrir le Gestionnaire d&#8217;extensions dans les Tableaux de bord et de m'assurer que les cases à cocher en regard des extensions suivantes sont sélectionnées.

EPSON FW Scanner Enabler
EPSON FW Scanner Expert
EPSON FW ScannerLib

Si l&#8217;une de ces cases à cocher est vide, sélectionnez-la, puis redémarrez l&#8217;ordinateur.

PROBLÈME est que je ne trouve pas ce GESTIONNAIRE D'EXTENSIONS, et c'est bien là le problème !

Je veux juste savoir comment y arriver dans ce GESTIONNAIRE D'EXTENSIONS !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2013)

Salut *Balta*!



Balta a dit:


> ...ouvrir le Gestionnaire d&#8217;extensions dans les Tableaux de bord et de m'assurer que les cases à cocher en regard des extensions suivantes sont sélectionnées



Moi quand je lis «_Tableaux de bord_» et «_Gestionnaire d'extensions_», je ferme les yeux et je me revois en train de bidouiller ma «Palourde G3». Eh oui! *MAC OS 9*. _Menu Pomme_/_Tableaux de Bords_/_Gestionnaire d'extensions_. Voici l'équivalent sous Mountain Lion 10.8.2 (Machine virtuelle Mac OS 9.0.4, moteur SheepShaver) :





D'ou ma question idiote : comme je vois que tu es sous Tiger 10.4, et que Tiger est capable d'_émuler_ Mac OS 9.2 sous le nom de «_Classic_» (dans son architecture PPC que je suppose tu utilises, et pas la rare version Intel qui, elle, est incompatible avec _Classic_) - est-ce que par hasard tu ne piloterais pas ton imprimante _à partir de Classic_, avec un Driver installé dans ton OS 9 émulé? 

Si c'était le cas, il te faudrait aller chercher dans les _Extensions_ du Système 9 que tu émules sous Tiger, pour t'assurer dans le _Gestionnaire d'Extensions_ que les cases précédant les extensions _EPSON FW Scanner Enabler_, _EPSON FW Scanner Expert_, et _EPSON FW ScannerLib_ sont bien cochées ; ou, dans le '_Dossier Système_' de MAC OS 9, que ces 3 fichiers ne font pas partie du sous-dossier : '_Extensions (désactivées)_', mais bien du dossier : '_Extensions_' [méthode _à la main_].

Simple hypothèse vespérale. Si elle est fausse, eh bien! c'est le sort de bien des hypothèses, de n'avoir été que des _idées possibles_...


----------



## macabee (28 Février 2013)

c'est nul , de toute façon ...


----------

